
Have Dark Forces Been Messing with the Cosmos? - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/25/science/cosmos-hubble-dark-energy.html
======
kadendogthing
>Under the influence of dark energy, the cosmos is now doubling in size every
10 billion years — to what end, nobody knows.

It's a simple concept to grasp, but to truly understand I think is something
we'll never be able to do. These kind of simple little factoids absolutely
blow my mind. They're not new to me, but being reminded me of them kind of
forces me to sit back for a second and realize just how irrelevant our planet
is.

The entire universe, just doubling. Because it can. And there's apparently
nothing stopping it. It's just going to keep going.

Life is maybe only about ~4 billion years old. That's it. Life was able to
start up, evolve, and make us. In about 4 billion years. We don't even have an
idea about the type of technology that we could use to get out of our own,
singular galaxy. In about double that amount of time, the universe will
apparently have doubled. Perhaps forming new galaxies, new types of matter,
new life and all sorts of non-sense.

Sorry for the rant. But it really is a bit insane to think about.

~~~
mskullcap
We're thirty thousand light years from galactic central point We go round
every two hundred million years And our galaxy is only one of millions of
billions In this amazing and expanding universe

The universe itself keeps on expanding and expanding In all of the directions
it can whiz As fast as it can go, the speed of light you know Twelve million
miles a minute and that's the fastest speed there is

So remember when you're feeling very small and insecure How amazingly unlikely
is your birth And pray that there's intelligent life somewhere up in space
Cause there's bugger-all down here on Earth

~~~
kruczek
> The universe itself keeps on expanding and expanding In all of the
> directions it can whiz As fast as it can go, the speed of light you know
> Twelve million miles a minute and that's the fastest speed there is

Faster than that - the universe expands faster than the speed of light,
because it's not the matter that is moving away, it is the space itself that
grows between.

